

Dan Martell – Raising Capital Like a Pro - neutronman

Dan Martell has raised millions for his startups from big named investors including Mark Cuban.<p>Watch the video here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;7dew9hhWBB4<p>There is limited time availability on this.  The link expires in two weeks.  Dan is putting this out there only until 12-26-14 when he&#x27;s removing the video.
======
deadprogram
Great stuff!

